# I'm so confused



## Hannah12 (May 11, 2013)

Does anybody feel really confused? Like i wake up in the morning and think ohh existence, it's weird that I'm a human form but I can also be unconious. It scares me and I'm confused about the world. I'd be sat in school and I'd just be in my head all the time like where am I why am I here. I also realise that I'm alone in my life. I'm the only one in my body. I can't feel what anyone else feels it might sound weird but it's true. Sometimes also the present time feels like yesterday Like a memory from the past or I'm looking into the future. It doesn't feel like it's happening right now. Omg i want to be better


----------



## live1light (Oct 1, 2013)

omg me too, :-( i promise you. I wake up every morning and i'm like "shit, life is so weird" The present scares me because yesterday feels like just a dream. It's like we're living in a book and we are turning the pages everyday. You can message me if you want. I find it a relief talking to someone with same thoughts as me, don't worry


----------

